# Wir suchen Member (keine Hardcorezocker), Sen'jin



## Tharamis (14. November 2007)

Hiho

Nach einem Jahr Ruhepause haben wir unsere Gilde (Ordo Hereticus, Allianz) wiederbelebt und suchen jetzt neue Member um auch mal Kara gehen zu können. Wir suchen vorallem Gelegenheitsspieler die vielleicht in ihren Gilden nicht so zum Zuge kommen, da Sie nicht so oft Online sein können.

Alle Klassen sind uns willkommen. Und es gibt auch kein Stress wenn einer mal nicht kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meldet euch hier oder ingame ( Realm: Sen'jin bei Tharamis, Lefay, Ironslayer, Valadorn, Èlo )

Gruss Tharamis, Ordo Hereticus Sen'jin

The Ordo is back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

Hört sich nicht uninteressant an. Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Eckdaten angeben? Momentane Gildengröße, Durchschnittsalter, Onlinezeiten?


----------



## Tharamis (15. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Hört sich nicht uninteressant an. Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Eckdaten angeben? Momentane Gildengröße, Durchschnittsalter, Onlinezeiten?



hi,

der alterdurschnitt liegt etwa bei 25 aufwärts, gildengröße ist recht kleine ich sag jez7 mal 15 "aktive" spieler wir sind allerdings dabei unsere alten mitstreiter wieder zu reaktivieren.....die meisten sind so gegen abend online und natürlich zum wochenende


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

Ich werde ab morgen umziehen und etwa ein oder 2 Wochen kein Internet haben aber grundsätzlich sind wir (3- 4 Leute) nicht abgeneigt. Evtl. bin ich Freitag abend on und melde mich. Wenn nicht in 2 Wochen, falls das dann noch aktuell ist.
Ach so: Wir sind eine sehr kleine Gruppe, die nette Leute suchen um ohne allzu großen Zeitdruck Dinge zu machen. Wir sind alle auch 25 + (teilweise deutlich) und Fernziel ist größere Raidinstanzen zu machen. Naja, sie zumindest mal von innen gesehen zu haben beor das Addon kommt und man T5 nach der ersten Quest in die Tonne treten kann.
Wir sind alle berufstätig und haben ein gesundes Maß an Real Life, was immer an vorderster Stelle stehen wird.
Wenn das passt, werden wir uns bestimmt einig.


----------



## Tharamis (16. November 2007)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich werde ab morgen umziehen und etwa ein oder 2 Wochen kein Internet haben aber grundsätzlich sind wir (3- 4 Leute) nicht abgeneigt. Evtl. bin ich Freitag abend on und melde mich. Wenn nicht in 2 Wochen, falls das dann noch aktuell ist.
> Ach so: Wir sind eine sehr kleine Gruppe, die nette Leute suchen um ohne allzu großen Zeitdruck Dinge zu machen. Wir sind alle auch 25 + (teilweise deutlich) und Fernziel ist größere Raidinstanzen zu machen. Naja, sie zumindest mal von innen gesehen zu haben beor das Addon kommt und man T5 nach der ersten Quest in die Tonne treten kann.
> Wir sind alle berufstätig und haben ein gesundes Maß an Real Life, was immer an vorderster Stelle stehen wird.
> Wenn das passt, werden wir uns bestimmt einig.



ihr seit auch in 2 wochen noch willkommen ^^

allerdings werde ich heute nicht zocken können da mein neuer pc heute gekommen ist......ich sauge gerade am megapatch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (20. November 2007)

hallo miteinander.
ich werde mich heute abend mal bei einem von euch melden.
ganz kurze info:
Ich habe mit einem Freund und meiner Freundin eine Gilde gegründet
( Inseparable Hell Dogs ) und suchen nette leute zum miteinander spielen.
wir sind im moment:
Ich(Inmate): 70er heil Schamane ,70er Schurke ,60Krieger
Asmodaios: 70er Krieger, 70er Mage ,63 Hunter
Jacky : 50 Paladin
wir sind alle Beruftätig und gelegenheitsspieler.bei uns kommt es vorallem darauf an abends sich mal mit anderen zu unterhalten und gemeinsam mal etwas zu unternehmen.
Ich würde mich über ein nettes Gespräch heute abend freuen.
Bis dann
Blechdosenritter.


----------

